# maximum display for 15k price..?



## khmadhu (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking for a LCD monitor(with LED backlit if possible)  within 15k budget.  so I want the maximum display that is possible in this budget, but  Min 24 '' Display.

Requirements: 1 HDMI (must) , Full HD, DVI or VGA. IPS (if possible).

purpose: Basically  for viewing HD DTH.

planning to buy next week..


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 5, 2011)

Samsung P2370 @15k approx.

Probably one of the best LCD monitors at this price.


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 5, 2011)

@thetechfreak  thanks for the suggestion.
23'' is little small.  26'' in that price would be fine..(because our viewing distance is 5 meter..)

also I am looking for a good 22'' LED backlit monitor with IPS for computer use. I have 10k budget for this..
any suggestions ?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 5, 2011)

benq v2420h would be a gr8 deal at 14k IMO

and do u need two monitors one for DTH and one for PC?


----------



## game-freak (Apr 5, 2011)

benq v2420 would be a good choice


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 6, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> benq v2420h would be a gr8 deal at 14k IMO
> 
> and do u need two monitors one for DTH and one for PC?



yes, one with bigger display for TV and one with smallest full HD display for my PC. apart from 24'' I am also looking  for 22'' FULL HD with LED backlit display with IPS for my PC. any suggestion for 22'' display within 10k budget.?


BTW   does benq v2420h  has IPS or atleast a good display from different angle?


----------



## game-freak (Apr 6, 2011)

i dnt know much abt IPS pannel but i doubt that u wont get a 22'' full hd IPS for 10k u need to up ur budget 4 that then may b i could b wrong


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 6, 2011)

khmadhu said:


> @thetechfreak  thanks for the suggestion.
> 23'' is little small.  26'' in that price would be fine..(because our viewing distance is 5 meter..)
> 
> also I am looking for a good 22'' LED backlit monitor with IPS for computer use. I have 10k budget for this..
> any suggestions ?



Samsung PX 2370 & DELL ULTRASHARP 23" LED is best with 15K 

There is no 26" inch good quality monitors available right now !


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 6, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> Samsung PX 2370 & DELL ULTRASHARP 23" LED is best with 15K
> 
> There is no 26" inch good quality monitors available right now !




how about  ASUS VK278Q..?
it has 2ms response time and 10M:1 contrast ratio!.   it will cost around 17k..   (2k more is adjustable)..
will this give good viewing angle..?


----------



## rajeevk (Apr 6, 2011)

You can get upto 22" screen size of dell. For your reference dell-monitors-price-list


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 6, 2011)

ASUS VK278Q - where is it available for 17K ? i need to get one !



rajeevk said:


> You can get upto 22" screen size of dell. For your reference dell-monitors-price-list



Thats very very old one !


----------



## Storm_Alias (Apr 6, 2011)

khmadhu said:


> how about  ASUS VK278Q..?
> it has 2ms response time and 10M:1 contrast ratio!.   it will cost around 17k..   (2k more is adjustable)..
> will this give good viewing angle..?




I am also interested to get this - ASUS VK278Q Model if you could provide details of the seller or where its available, appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 6, 2011)

@damngoodman999 and @Storm_Alias..

I checked in internet..
Asus vk278q price in india - Vk278q price - ASUS VK278Q Monitor Price
its   Price: Rs.17,520.66 USD $372.78

BTW I checked in S.P Road, Bangalore , but this monitor is not there..


----------



## game-freak (Apr 6, 2011)

call asus toll free number and ask for the monitor 
their no. is 18002090365
they will let u know who is the retailer for the monitor in ur city


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 7, 2011)

@game-freak  I called that number its a mumbai toll free number.

they gave a dealer contact details, called raashi peripherals, in bangalore, when i checked with them, they told its yet to come. it will take 10-15 days..


----------



## brmc (Apr 27, 2011)

The only monitor I know of that currently has both LED backlight and IPS is the LG IPS231V-PN.  The only thing that I wish it had would be a 2ms, or lower, response time.  Even so, at 5ms, it's still not too shabby.  I would buy it, but I decided to spend a little more and get a 27" that I can lean back and watch comfortably.  Good luck.
      -Anthony


----------



## Hortson (Apr 28, 2011)

toshiba have a huge range of display at 15k price use it couponmega.org/

*couponmega.org/toshiba-coupons-code-toshiba-promo-code-exclusive-deals/


----------

